# Your dream guy/girl?



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, so post a pic with your dreamguy/girl...

Mine:










Yukio Okumura from Blue Exorcist. I know that he's not real, but who cares =^.^=


----------



## 20l9 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sylvie Testud.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


>


eww


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Ok, so post a pic with your dreamguy/girl...
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


Heh, for a while it was Kaname Chidori from full metal panic for me. I thought if she was real shed be really spunky and out there.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

anderson cooper .. even though i know he's not into women.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Can we post pics of SAS members?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Sack dreams.
Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## daydreamer9 (Sep 28, 2011)

Kendall Schmidt from Big Time Rush he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Something like this:










Admittedly I have a very bad case...

And unfortunately there is no known cure for Yellow Fever.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

rymo said:


> eww


I believe that a real girl should be thick or slightly chubby.

if you don't share this point of view than you are a heretique and you will be treated as such...


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

earlgreytea said:


> :yes His giggling laugh is the best. What a silver fox.
> 
> I'm naturally pretty thin/shapeless...does that mean I'm not a real girl? :um


may be
but this is something that I do not want


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

arnie said:


> Can we post pics of SAS members?


:lol I thought the same. So, out of respect, no picture...but blond hair, blue eyes, big smile, and dimples.  (Somebody kill me please.)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I believe that a real girl should be thick or slightly chubby..


I believe many women would be happy to hear that from a man


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

My dream person hasn't come around yet, I wouldn't know what they were like. I'll post it when I do


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

I cant post a picture, hes nothing to look at anyway (well he is to me, but hes no celebrity) Hes tall, really skinny and to me gorgeous


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


>


 hes handsome


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

My dream girl is someone that is.

Really really nice and sweet.
Loving.
Fun.
Laid back.
Maybe shy.
Likes to cuddle and kiss.
Pretty.
Cute smile.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> My dream girl is someone that is.
> 
> Really really nice and sweet.
> Loving.
> ...


That's what I want in a guy. I don't have a specific image of what they look like, but I'd definitely want them to have those qualities.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

earlgreytea said:


> :yes His giggling laugh is the best. What a silver fox.


his giggle makes me melt into a pile of goo


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

The girl in the middle :love2


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Him.... (watched degrassi marathon)


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

My right hand.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't even allow myself to dream about my dream girl or any other girl for that matter, cuz it's quite pointless...


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

My dream girl was literally that, a perfect girl my brain conjured up while asleep. It's not just one girl either, I feel like I've fallen in love countless times with girls that don't even exist, only to wake up with an uneasy feeling in my stomach and a resentment towards reality.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

oh. my. goodness. & his voice!


----------



## Wazzz (Jul 3, 2012)

Some Russian Guy said:


>


Lol, she's a porn star


----------



## Tazbb2 (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Wazzz said:


> Lol, she's a porn star


you're making it sound like it's a bad thing


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My future wife


----------



## ThatLonerChick (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm...  
My dream guy would be:
Nice 
Funny
Dorky
Shy 
Wierd
Nerdy
Chill

Yeah.. idk lol xP


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't judge me :b


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Don't judge me :b


Nope. Boxxy fan boys deserve to be judged. :b


----------



## mr.shyguy311 (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe its because I'm really skinny or something but this is what does it for me.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I cant put a pic of mine as its my x..... Girl of my dreams in every department (looks, personality, etc).

However, theres sure to be lots of girls out there who look very similar to her and are my type


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks aren't the most important thing for me (OK sure I have to be physically attracted to her), but if she understands me and loves me for who I am then that's my dream woman right there


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ah, well the girl of my dreams will be definitely pretty and that is what will attract me to her at first. However, the only thing that will keep me by her side will be her personality. I will not choose the girl of my dreams solely based on looks.


----------

